# Sociedade de Apreciação das Nuvens



## Camuso (11 Mai 2020 às 20:34)

Boa tarde

Haverá em Portugal alguma Sociedade de Apreciação das Nuvens? Na Inglaterra existe a Cloud Appreciation Society, criada por Gavin Pretor-Pinney. Há inclusive um livro, o "The Cloudspotter's Guide".

Obrigado


----------

